# Blasc3 Fehlermeldung



## IceLegolas (2. Februar 2018)

nach Beendigung von WOW erscheint Fehlermeldung "FEHLER BEIM ÜBERTRAGEN DES WORLD OF WARCRAFT PROFILS"

 

Folgendes erscheint in der Log-Datei:

2018-02-02 18:15:55,346 [1] ERROR Blasc.Network.WebStreamUploader [(null)] - Error uploading file. Reason: Die Verbindung mit dem Remoteserver kann nicht hergestellt werden.
2018-02-02 18:15:56,423 [1] ERROR Blasc.Network.WebStreamUploader [(null)] - Error uploading file. Reason: Die Verbindung mit dem Remoteserver kann nicht hergestellt werden.
2018-02-02 18:15:56,435 [1] ERROR Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin [(null)] - [BlascProfiler] Error. Reason: Die Verbindung mit dem Remoteserver kann nicht hergestellt werden.
System.Net.WebException: Die Verbindung mit dem Remoteserver kann nicht hergestellt werden.
   bei System.Net.FtpWebRequest.CheckError()
   bei System.Net.FtpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.GetWebResponse(WebRequest request, IAsyncResult result)
   bei System.Net.WebClient.DownloadBitsResponseCallback(IAsyncResult result)

Was ist da nicht richtig?


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2018)

Hi,

 

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich kann das Problem momentan nicht reproduzieren, wobei ich einen Verdacht habe, aber das kann ich erst analysieren, wenn ich kommende Woche wieder im Verlag bin.

 

Jedoch muss ich leider schon mal anmerken, dass wir den Support für die Datenbank- und Charakteruploads über kurz oder lang einstellen werden. Davon nicht betroffen sind jedoch die Addon-Updates.


----------

